# Help!!!!!! HPT POS & NEG???



## Xbbypink

This is so long but I’m going to shorten it as much as possible. Period is late, my cycles are wonky and I think I ovulated late. I took a [email protected] & a clinical guard on 3/18 with smu. Both blaring positive. It’s been 2 days and after those positives now my lines keep fluctuating. It keeps going light, to barely noticeable, to dark. I’m so confused. Frers and clear blues have vvf lines but not really noticeable at all, clear blue digi negative 2 times. But as you can see the clinical guard and easy @ home are positive. And when I take one and it’s negative. I’ll take another eventually and it’ll be positive.. what’s going on? Am I just super early? Me and my bf only had sex March 3rd and March 11th. We weren’t trying at all, we were using the pull out method and even though we weren’t planning on it right now I got my hopes up and I’m so nervous. Also wanted to say I HAVE gotten atleast 10 strong positives on both [email protected] & clinical guard so I mean I have to be pregnant.. just why are my lines going away and coming back and different strengths? I also have been taking a test every 2-3 hours cause I’m so anxious so that could be it. My darkest lines I get are with smu. The rest of the day pretty much all negative, besides yesterday at 2pm got 2 strong positives. Today I got a positive as well with smu but the rest of the day all tests are soooo faint. *the pictures attached are the first 2 tests I took, they had dried but they were positive like this during the time frame as well* and I even got lines darker than in the picture showed on both of these brands. I am taking a first response and another easy @ home in the morning (I like clinical guard better but ran out) With my SMU. My fmu also shows up pretty much negative too. Is this normal? I’m worried somethings going to happen to my baby The doctor on the phone said it’s fine that I’m probably just early and that I’m getting negatives because it’s to diluted and not in the morning.. Idk I just feel like this is SO weird and abnormal and I need thoughts. My IG is @ cozycrumbs if anyone wants to keep updated request me! I’ll update here if I remember too:) TIA


----------



## Xbbypink

MORE PICS. The 2 positives are yesterday at 7pm which is rare for me to get any sort of line without it being smu so idk what happened I forget how long of a hold cause I’ve taken to many tests The positive one on the toilet paper was my test today with smu so still got a positive today atleast. And also this one was only taken with a 2 hour hold, previous days I had a better hold with my smu.


----------



## CC94

Most likely just early, those are certainly positive. Unless All of your tests fade to nothing, I’d be surprised if it wasn’t consistent on all within 48-72 hours. As far as frers, check out my thread in first tri forums - they’ve been incredibly unreasonable for me this pregnancy. Gl & congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

They definitely look positive


----------



## Classic Girl

Cc94 has some interesting test comparison pics around here somewhere


----------



## mindyb85

My afternoon urine was usually always the best for me but those are definitely positive. Good luck for your next tests!


----------

